# Border Crossing



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Alright Guys, I know there are people out here that know more about this than I do. I have never had a problem crossing the border into Canada with nothing more than a driver's license. I know that I will have to declare all of my guns, ammo, alcohol, etc. My question is this: Do we need to have a copy of our birth certificate? One of the guys I'm going with read that we do, and he's worried because he doesn't know where it is. Unfotunatly, it's to late to get a copy of his because he was born in another state. I'd appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I've been going for 10 years and haven't needed a birth certificate.Haven't needed any ID to go into Canada.BUT I did need a drivers license to get back into the US.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Honestly everytime I have crossed the border into Canada it was a breeze. Just my DL. Now getting back into the US is a bit harder. I definitetly appreciate them keep us secure but questions like "How is everyone in this vehicle related" crack me up. I just say well we are all God's children!!!


----------



## dunkonu (Apr 27, 2004)

When we went across two months ago I was told the same thing. So I didn't know what to do. But it turned out that when we went, our drivers license was all they asked for and needed, good thing cause i didn't bring anything else. We entered north of Stanley and he asked a few questions and looked at our drivers license and said have a good trip. So we went on our way. Even getting back was simple. We came back through in the Waterton Alberta, and this was the week after they had all those oriental prostitutes sneaking across. :lol: We pulled up to the station, they asked some questions, took our ids and looked something up on the computer and told us to have a good day. I don't think things have changed, hoped this helped some


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

The only time I was asked for a birth certificate was when we had our niece with us, and they only wanted hers. I think they mostly want it with children in case you are smuggling them across.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks for all of the quick feedback, guys. I guess we will just go and hope for the best. I'm sure it won't be a problem.

Thanks again.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

It's different every time. But, if you have children with you the warden's will ask for birth certificates. Guaranteed.

I would bring as much identification as possible just to be on the safe side, i have seen people get turned away.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Just remember DB, like swift said, no child smuggling.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It's a little more complicated at this time of the year because of guns going across.

Make sure you stop on the US side and register them BEFORE you go across.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

do we need permit to carry guns across the border? that is fear questions bec I want to go hunting and fishing up there one day with my son five yrs old


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You must register them when you go across...one time....then pay a yearly fee each time after that unless you have a 5 year PAL license.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

thank u Ken and where can I apply for register?and need permit to have my dogs to bring up there?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Register here...http://www.cfc-ccaf.gc.ca/en/default.asp

Don't sign anything until you get to the border.

Your dogs will need current rabies vac.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They do seem to appreciate you coming up prepared. Like Ken said, fill out the forms but DON'T SIGN THEM.

We haven't had any problems yet (knocking on wood).


----------



## baja (Apr 7, 2004)

It's a definete plus to have your paperwork in order (permits unsigned)before getting to the Canadian side. Gun permits are about $50 per gun and good for a complete years season. Mine from last September is good thru this coming November..(keep your gun import permit for next year!) Rabies certificate for dogs, birth certificates for children, clean arrest record (DUI's will get you sent back), 200 rounds per person(pay extra duty for more), 1 carton cigarettes, 1 case of beer or 1 litre liquor per person. I have crossed the borders 3-4 times each year since the early 60's fishing and hunting all the western provinces and never had any problems.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

The wife and I just crossed the border a few days ago for her Birthday. We went to the peice gardens and she has never been into Canada before and wanted to see if we could get across. Getting into canada wasn't to bad, even though we told them we would only be there for about an hr. had our 2 hunting dogs riding in the back seat and a pile of shotgun shells on the seat. She did ask for our drivers licence and the papers on the dogs (which we had with us) Then she made us pull over ahead so they could do a vehicle search. Must have thought we were going to hunt up there and was hiding the guns..lol Now getting back into the US was a bit different. They were doing a full vehicle check on everyone. Needed to show licence, papers on the dogs, had us pull over and come in to sign papers why we were in canada while they searched the truck. They also had us empty our pockets and checked my wallet. Guess we didn't have a problem with all this, it was good to see them doing there job to protect the USA. But will we do this again?? NOT!!!!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

thank u for giving me information I might go up there soon my friend invited me over and wish me luck :beer:


----------

